# Review: Manker MK35 Prototype (Pics, Runtime, Beamshots)



## Budda (Jan 26, 2017)

I received the Manker MK35 from Manker for the review.
The MK35 is a big thrower light from Manker.
This sample is a prototype, so expect some imperfections in the finishes, and some changes in the final version (for example, my sample does not feature physical polarity protection but that will be present in the final version).

The Light came in a cardboard box, padded with white foam. No accessories for a prototype but a lanyard.
No manual or specification was given to me, except:
a) The max output (around 2500 Lumens).
b) The UI is the same as the Manker MK34.
c) It has over discharge protection integrated.
d) NW tint will be available in the future.











The light is comparable in size as my Nitecore TM16GT. 









The light packs a XHP-35 Hi Emitter, in a deep smooth reflector









And, as the MK34, it is controlled by a single electronic switch, at the head.





It can be found in the dark because it is positioned in a fin less zone, and is deeper than the surface. 
Notice that the usual Manker rubber switch cover, with the Manker logo, has been replaced by a hard plastic one, black except for a clear part in the center.





Opposite to the switch, there is a tripod screw.





The tailcap is wide and flat and has 2 position for mounting lanyards.





The tailcap has the usual construction, adopted by several 3-4x18650 models 





The threads on the body are squared cut and anodized, so physical lockout is possible





A few marks on the anodization inside the body. Again, this is a prototype and not a light that will go on sale.





On the end of the body, there are the contact points for the driver at the head. They are golden plated, and the threads are anodized and square cut.





At the head, the 2 contact points are golden plated also.





Some size measurement

















My scale is broken, so no info on the weight.

*UI 
*I paste what I wrote on the MK34 review:




• When the flashlight is off, one click, access to moonlight mode (left part of the figure), one click to circle: Moonlight – Low – Medium 1 – Medium 2 – High. Long press for light off.*
• When the flashlight is off, long press to access to the mode your last use as in left part of the figure (Memory function), one click for circle. Long press for off.
• When the flashlight is off, double click access to Turbo, one click for circle. Long press for light off.
• When the flashlight is on, double click to switch between the two groups (left and right part of the figure)
• Basically, the UI is very similar to the one of the other Manker lights, but it has improved: you keep access to the lowest mode and the last used mode… but finally you can directly access to turbo mode.
• When the battery is running low the LED under the switch will be purple (<50%), and later on red(<20%).
• *if you are in high, and keep pressing the switch, the light will switch levels in this order: high, mid2, mid1, low, moonlight.
• The output of the moonlight mode is 0.1 – 30 lumens because using the engineering mode (indicated in the graph) you can change it.

But there are some differences:
a) The LED under the switch will work as battery indicator staying on all the time. 
b) The rubber cover on the MK34 was more transparent compared to the dark plastic one of the MK35. The dragon breath still works, but the light is visible only at the transparent center of the dark plastic switch cover.
c) I have not measured the max output that can be set at moonlight mode, but to my eyes is less then 30 lumens.



*Output and runtime.
*Due to time restrains, I have not tested the output at moonlight and low mode.











After the temporized stepdown, the brightness from Turbo stays on the High2 levels. 










Sorry about this plot, but I started the runtime test without knowing the output of the modes and I expected a shorter runtime ad mid mode (I thought it was in the 2-300 lumen range), and so the light has been stuck in the runtime box for straight 33 hours. 




The fluctuation in the output is gradual, and in the 10 lumens range. Not noticeable with the eye during the use.





*Throw measurement*
Turbo 19’450 lux at 5 meters = 486’250 Cd
High 13070 lux at 5 meters = 326’750 Cd
Mid2 4760 lux at 5 meters = 119’000 Cd
Mid1 643 lux at 5 meters = 16’075 Cd

*Beamshots*
I got a new, nicer camera and I have not had the chance to use it many times.
Tree at 100 meters. As control, I used a well known light with good throw: Nitecore TM16GT. On the camera they looked very close to what I saw, on the monitor that I’m using they are underexposed. Still, you get the idea.


















A couple of GIFs.









In the GIF is more evident that I moved the tripod when changing from one light to the other. 
It would have not happened if the TM16GT had the tripod screw on the body and not on the tailcap. At 100 meters, 1 meter closer or further does not make so much difference.

While I was taking the shot a visitor run through the beam and stayed a bit to watch.





I will take more beamshot, with different parameters, at greater distances.


Here are the other Beamshots

Tree with a reflective element on it. 140 meters.

















Building. 350-380 meters.





In this pic I moved the light on the left to show better how bright and wide the spill is.







Building. 450 meters.



















*My thoughts
*


Fit and and finishes are not relevant in a prototype, however except the minor scratches in the battery compartment, my sample is perfect.
During the use I found myself at ease with the great throw and the wide and bright spill combined. In the many beamshot you’ll see that the spill arrives at the center of the tripod, so you can actually point at things that are very far away and still see the details of the path that your feet are traveling.
The tripod screw is right where you can mount it on a tripod and orient it in the direction you want without making the tripod fall or reach the max inclination degree. This also helps the Beamshots a lot.
Compared to the MK34, the switch feels now much more soft and easier to press. Given the lack of physical lockout, the electronic lockout is the only lockout possible (which now is much easier to achieve given the softer switch).
The UI is fine, now I have access to the low mode, the last used mode and the turbo mode.
I like the LED under the switch working as a battery indicator, but I’d rather have the rubber switch cover of the elder Manker models, so I can better see the light from that LED, and I find it also nicer to the eye.
On the MK34 the max customizable output of the first mode is much brighter (and usable) than the one of the MK35.
This light could benefit from being sold with a shoulder strap (one attachment point at the tailcap, another in the tripod screw).





*Thanks *to: AntoLed for the camera help and the luxmeter, Zampa for the tripod and filming equipment, and PP for the beamshot location.


----------



## Jomohr84 (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice job, I can't wait to get one of these, I'll probably hold out for the NW version though.


----------



## ktsl (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks very interesting. Wonder what Vihn can do with this big guy. High at 1.6k lm seems a bit conservative.
The hard plastic button is a nice touch!


----------



## swan (Jan 27, 2017)

It loses 40% lux in one minute- going to be hard to sell especially considering the thrunite TN42 still running at 600 000cd even at half an hour.


----------



## Satansjester (Jan 27, 2017)

ktsl said:


> The hard plastic button is a nice touch!



And identical to the Utorch UT02 button, which confirms that the UT02 is built in the same factory as the Manker.

ill be waiting to pay the extra for vinh's touch of brilliance and QA, I like manker, got a vinh U21 and its stunning, vinh said he likes the manker as its a tanky build and can handle his heat well, I suspect driver vnx2 and his power boost will make this a must have, and probably much cheaper than the competition.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 27, 2017)

Even for a prototype this is a nice looking light. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Jan 27, 2017)

It looks ok though I'd really like a physical switch. My first thought is this one only looks tempting if priced at least $50. less than K70.


----------



## Budda (Jan 28, 2017)

Turbo 19’450 lux at 5 meters = 486’250 Cd
High 13070 lux at 5 meters = 326’750 Cd
Mid2 4760 lux at 5 meters = 119’000 Cd
Mid1 643 lux at 5 meters = 16’075 Cd


----------



## ven (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice review/pics and thanks for sharing................its impressive when near 500kcd is coming more common out of the box! The head design reminds me of the tk75, similar fins/look.


----------



## Budda (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## stephenk (Jan 29, 2017)

Sounds like an impressive light. Let's hope it is priced well.


----------



## Jomohr84 (Jan 29, 2017)

With that kind of Cd I'm perfectly happy with one unmodded. I would be happier if they include a decent holster, I am still awaiting the holster I ordered from China for my U21.


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 30, 2017)

Great review .


----------



## Glenn7 (Jan 30, 2017)

swan said:


> It loses 40% lux in one minute- going to be hard to sell especially considering the thrunite TN42 still running at 600 000cd even at half an hour.


Don't forget that tn42's head diameter is 100mm and mk35 is 85mm so other than aspheric you can't beat reflector size for shear throw - Manker is pushing the led about the same as Vihn would (original stock tn42 is only 2000 lumens) Vihn just runs his lights harder/hotter and longer, manufacturers are just more conservative.


----------



## Budda (Jan 30, 2017)

Here are the other Beamshots

Tree with a reflective element on it. 140 meters.

















Building. 350-380 meters.





In this pic I moved the light on the left to show better how bright and wide the spill is.







Building. 450 meters.


















*My thoughts
*

Fit and and finishes are not relevant in a prototype, however except the minor scratches in the battery compartment, my sample is perfect.
During the use I found myself at ease with the great throw and the wide and bright spill combined. In the many beamshot you’ll see that the spill arrives at the center of the tripod, so you can actually point at things that are very far away and still see the details of the path that your feet are traveling.
The tripod screw is right where you can mount it on a tripod and orient it in the direction you want without making the tripod fall or reach the max inclination degree. This also helps the Beamshots a lot.
Compared to the MK34, the switch feels now much more soft and easier to press. Given the lack of physical lockout, the electronic lockout is the only lockout possible (which now is much easier to achieve given the softer switch).
The UI is fine, now I have access to the low mode, the last used mode and the turbo mode.
I like the LED under the switch working as a battery indicator, but I’d rather have the rubber switch cover of the elder Manker models, so I can better see the light from that LED, and I find it also nicer to the eye.
On the MK34 the max customizable output of the first mode is much brighter (and usable) than the one of the MK35.
This light could benefit from being sold with a shoulder strap (one attachment point at the tailcap, another in the tripod screw).

*Thanks *to: AntoLed for the camera help and the luxmeter, Zampa for the tripod and PP for the beamshot location.


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 30, 2017)

That is very impressive. Thank you guys for doing this! : thumbsup:


----------



## Jomohr84 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice beam shots, looks awesome!


----------



## Budda (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## carl (Jan 31, 2017)

If the LED under the button is able to be used as a find-the-button-in-the-dark beacon, that's great news! 
Does it blink constantly from green and transition to red over the days and months as you use the light over time?


----------



## Budda (Feb 1, 2017)

carl said:


> If the LED under the button is able to be used as a find-the-button-in-the-dark beacon, that's great news!
> Does it blink constantly from green and transition to red over the days and months as you use the light over time?


When using the light, the led under the switch goes from blue to purple to red. There’s no green. It will stay on while you are using the light and the color will change according to the battery charge. Or you can turn it on when the light is off in the lockout mode or simply in the dragon breath mode.


----------



## Manker (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the review of the MK35 engineering prototype.
Manker MK35 sales version data:
Turbo mode: 2550-1600 lumens, 15min-2.5hours (2550 lumens last on 15min and then step down to 1600 lumens)
Maximum beam intensity: 504100CD
Maximum beam distance: 1420 meters
A nice holster included in the accessories.
Side switch button will be a better one and retain dragon breath function.


----------



## nibrud (Feb 11, 2017)

Will there be a neutral white version?


----------



## nibrud (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the excellent review! Does the Manker UI drive anyone else crazy? I like the functionality, but why did they have to reverse the single click and the long press? All of my other single button flashlight interfaces are the opposite (Zebralight, Olight, DriverVNX2.) Single click is on/off, and from off long press is moonlight, and from on long press cycles through the levels. I like Manker, but I don't know if I'll buy another one with this UI.


----------



## Budda (Feb 12, 2017)

nibrud said:


> Thanks for the excellent review! Does the Manker UI drive anyone else crazy?


Thanks.
As for all the UIs, I believe it is just a matter of getting ourselves used to them, but I dislike more flashlights that always require a long press to be turned on.
Manker, as many other manufacturer, is sticking to its UI (T01, U11, U21, MK34, MK35 are very similar) to facilitate Manker buyers.



nibrud said:


> Will there be a neutral white version?


11th line of the review :devil:


----------



## brighterthanthesun (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the great review! One question; what is the length of the MK35.


----------



## nibrud (Feb 27, 2017)

I just received my MK35 neutral white and I'm really impressed. My Extech LT40 measured it at 1,450 meters (8212 lux at 8 meters, 525,568 candela.) 

For comparison, I measured a few other lights at the same time:

T6vn xpl pdt 1,259 meters
U21vn xpl pdt: 954m
P30vn xpl pdt: 730m
Eagtac Mx30L3 XHP50 cool white: 543m
Sd26vn xpl pdt: 548m
Sdminivn xpg2 pdt: 463m
Eagtac Mx30L4c nichia 219C: 437m

My MK35 is putting out more than the rated value, and again this is the neutral white version.


----------



## Budda (Mar 4, 2017)

brighterthanthesun said:


> Thanks for the great review! One question; what is the length of the MK35.



Sorry for the late reply. I measured 18,8 cm


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jul 11, 2017)

nibrud said:


> I just received my MK35 neutral white and I'm really impressed. My Extech LT40 measured it at 1,450 meters (8212 lux at 8 meters, 525,568 candela.)
> 
> For comparison, I measured a few other lights at the same time:
> 
> ...



Can you rank these from least to most amount of spill/corona? How does the Manker compare to an aspheric wrt having a pencil beam?


----------



## harro (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's my MK35NW on the right, and K70CW on the left. 'Roo's furtherest away from camera are about 250M. The lights are aimed roughly between the two mobs, 100M and 250M. The spill is pretty similar from both lights. Both lights on turbo, and had been so for a while. A pretty cold night. Taken at Melbourne CPF Autumn '17.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jul 13, 2017)

harro said:


> Here's my MK35NW on the right, and K70CW on the left. 'Roo's furtherest away from camera are about 250M. The lights are aimed roughly between the two mobs, 100M and 250M. The spill is pretty similar from both lights. Both lights on turbo, and had been so for a while. A pretty cold night. Taken at Melbourne CPF Autumn '17.



What's the distance between the tree & the fence post? How far is that line from the light?


----------



## harro (Jul 13, 2017)

lumen aeternum said:


> What's the distance between the tree & the fence post? How far is that line from the light?



From the tree to the fencepost was about 18M according to Google Measurer, but that line is about 45 degrees from parallel, to the camera. The spill from the MK35 is probably a little wider than that from the K70. The fence post ( the bigger dark post ) from the light would have been 7 - 8M and the lights were on a tripod about 1.2M high. The spill from these lights is quite acceptable, but nowhere near as much as you would get from something like a K60 or TM16GT. You would most likely get less spill again if you were to look at an aspheric lens light LA. My old Dereelight 256 lumen Cree r2 1 x 18650 has no spill to speak of, but I don't know about more modern aspheric lens lights.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes the Derelight (or is it actually dereelight? Spelled both owasy on the distributor's website) is one I have been looking at. In the woods the spill bounces back at you off nearby trees. Just ordered a Klarus FH10 aspheric on sale, 700 lumens.


----------

